# lathes



## ki0ho

I guess this is the right forum for this.......I putter on a wood lathe some.....and I have a little 7"x 12" metal lathe that I make mostly stuf to use on my wood lathe........and a small milling machine that I use for the same purpose........this morning the chance to buy a 12"x 36" gunsmith lathe has presented its self...and Im just wondering if there were any machinests on here and what they thought  about the Idea?   it is a grizzly G4003g      I think there is a set of chambering reamers that go with it???????


I could see how this could end up in ...say the shotgun forum,rifle ,or maby even the pistol forum


----------



## muleman RIP

Should be a real handy machine. Here is a link to their catalog for it. They make decent machines.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Gunsmith-s-Bench-Top-Lathe-with-Stand/G4003G


----------



## ki0ho

yep Ive got several of there wood working machines.....he is wanting 2500.........I offered 1500..to start the process..we will see what he dose.......


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

let me know what reamers come with it I might be interested. I have a pretty good collection right now about 2 k worth and I still don't have every one I haven't built a gun in years I should get around to one again I have always wanted a 284 in a bolt action rifle .


----------



## squerly

That's a nice looking machine Ki0ho.


----------



## 300 H and H

The bed isn't any too long, but you don't often use all of it anyway... The rest if fine. Remeber to use a lathe, you must have the proper measuring equiptment. A tape measure simply will not do....It is pretty easy to get as much tied up in tooling and micrometers as you do the lathe... I have 8 mic's for up to 8", and test bars to check them for accuracy. Thankfully I bought them used for a very good price, looking back anyway. So don't forget to price in any accessories that might be available to go with it. The bed on my 13" os 60" but I can olnly pass a 1.2" bar through the head stock. 2" or more is the ticket for rifle barrel work, as blanks come sized a 2"..

Good luck on your find. I hope you can work out a fair price.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

I other thing to consider is that it is a 2hp. 220 volt so it will require a good dedicated circuit to have enough power to run it.


----------



## ki0ho

The 240 isnt a problem......When I wired my little  shop Iput in a 24 circut panel in just for the shop....the house was rewired before we started remodeling it..and I put in a 40 circut  200 amp  panel and for the garage another 24 circuit panelboth shop and garage is 100 amp.. the service is 400 amp with a 100amp braker for the shop and garage and a 200 amp for the house

normaly it is just me in the shop so the load is actualy low at any one time...and if mom turned every thing in the house on she would be far from overloading the house panel.   My wood lathe is 220 2hp very drive....but it dont pull much over 15 or 17 amps......
almost forgot...every recept in the shop is #10 and homerun back to the panel...can be fliped from 120 to 220 in the panel fairly easy...


----------



## cpsseals

Very nice equipment.  Is it true that he who lathes last lathes longest?


----------



## ki0ho

Well that deal is gone..he was offered more than he was asking for it so it is gone.....guy must have wanted it real bad!    but then I wasent realy after it .....would have had to build a place for it.......my little shop is busting at the seams now......


----------



## RedRocker

I have a Hardinge HC chucker if you're interested in a turret lathe. I'd like to get a 12-14" engine lathe instead.


----------



## 300 H and H

I just moved and hauled 7,800 lbs of La Blonde 26" swing 10HP monster engine lathe.... Was all the dozer wanted to pick up one end at a time onto the lowboy... Winter project for me and a buddy to get it up and running again. Will be used for steam engine parts eventually.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## RedRocker

Damn! That's a big ass lathe! The biggest lathe I ever ran was when I worked for ARCO.
We had one that had a 12" bore through the spindle with 4 jaw chucks on each end of the head.


----------



## JEV

I've got an old Craftsman-Atlas 12x36 in my basement just for grins & giggles. I always wanted a lathe, and now that I own one I rarely use it. But it's there if it's ever needed. I brought it downstairs in pieces and replaced every die cast gear. The previous owner's kid screwed up the gears because his old man said he wasn't old enough to learn how to use it (12 years old). Well, when Daddy was away, Sonny began to play. End result was that I got it for a fire sale price, and put about $300 in parts to restore it. Everything works perfect, and I was lucky to find the parts online.


----------



## RedRocker

A Man can't have too many tools! LOL


----------

